# Yesterday's project



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Even though sweet Archer was doing another book giveaway yesterday, I had a project I had to do last night because it was for my son and he was not home , but at a party. He is 18, going off to college next summer, loves everything Japanese and Green. so it is the Kanji characters for Profound Knowledge .
Sorry, it was taken on my cell phone and bluetoothed to my laptop. it really looks great in person.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

What is the green surface? A shirt? How did you get the characters on there?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh no.. sorry, It is a painting I made. it's 16x20. I painted the whole thing.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

That is absolutely beautiful! I am sure he will love it. =) I have a daughter who is a freshman in college too.


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

That looks absolutely amazing!!!!  Well done!


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Great!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh to be able to paint, sigh.  Very nice job, I'm sure your son will love it.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

That is really awesome BTackitt!  I wish I had talent like that.


----------

